# Looking for cheaper alternatives to the Schiit PYST RCA cables



## Paspasero

I don't really feel like shelling out 22 dollars for a pair of those short RCA cables. I am looking for alternative short RCA cables that I can use for my setup. The best I found was 1.5' long cables from monoprice but even at 18" I still feel like that is a bit too long. I was hoping for something in the 6" to 12" range.


----------



## ab initio

paspasero said:


> I don't really feel like shelling out 22 dollars for a pair of those short RCA cables. I am looking for alternative short RCA cables that I can use for my setup. The best I found was 1.5' long cables from monoprice but even at 18" I still feel like that is a bit too long. I was hoping for something in the 6" to 12" range.


 

 I couldn't find anything outside of DIY, so I got myself a pair of PYST. By the time I would have ordered rca connectors and bulk cable, I would have spent well over $20. If you find any good alternative, I would be interested too.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Paspasero

Yeah the only thing I found were those monoprice cables and they are under 3 dollars a piece which is great but they are still just way too long..


----------



## Redcarmoose

You would think there is more options for short RCA cables.

Just spend the 20 bucks. They may make a difference?


----------



## crazychile

I own a pair of the PYST cables. I didn't expect much given the price but still I wasn't very impressed by them. They look nice but I didn't think they sounded any better than the generic RCA's that come with a cheap CD player.  I went back to a cheap pair of .5M cables that are probably 20yrs old.
  
 Any other PYST owners that have opinions on how they sound?


----------



## H20Fidelity

We've been discussing a newish company I discovered on eBay a few weeks ago, ghentaudio, I know he does 0.5 meter RCA to RCA for about $12 though I think I read in the listing he'll make any size, namely shorter hopefully cheaper. Each cable is handmade and I'm very impressed with his work.

All info is in this link


http://www.head-fi.org/t/725542/anyone-heard-of-ghentaudio-cables-on-ebay#post_10716294


----------



## cel4145

h20fidelity said:


> We've been discussing a newish company I discovered on eBay a few weeks ago, ghentaudio, I know he does 0.5 meter RCA to RCA for about $12 though I think I read in the listing he'll make any size, namely shorter hopefully cheaper. Each cable is handmade and I'm very impressed with his work.
> 
> All info is in this link
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing. Awesome prices. I just ordered the A01 Canare RCAs


----------



## H20Fidelity

cel4145 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Awesome prices. I just ordered the A01 Canare RCAs




Nice one! 

Let me say I'm REALLY impressed with the sound. I'm actually away from my desk and can't wait to get back to it! 

Pop into the thread sometime and say hi with your new cable!


----------



## Paspasero

h20fidelity said:


> We've been discussing a newish company I discovered on eBay a few weeks ago, ghentaudio, I know he does 0.5 meter RCA to RCA for about $12 though I think I read in the listing he'll make any size, namely shorter hopefully cheaper. Each cable is handmade and I'm very impressed with his work.
> 
> All info is in this link
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great link I will look into it!


----------



## Speedskater

The shorter the cable, the less demand is placed on the need for a quality cable.


----------



## 227qed

"I'm really digging my pyst cables. They look nice, are well made, and I don't have to worry about them getting caught on anything. Can I tell a difference in sound, I don't know. I do know that my headphone cable is very sensitive to interference from other electronic devices so the short length potentially minimizes the chance that this will happen making them more convenient. As long as they hold up fine, they'll be well worth their value. I went through several $5 headphone cords in the course of literally weeks. They were just junk for heavy use. Wasting well over $20 on cheap cords, I finally just bought a nice $20 cord and it has withstood about 1 year of heavy use now. Thus, I don't know about tangible differences in sound quality, but from that experience I'm a belieber in more expensive cords if for nothing more than durability."

-Justin Bieber


----------



## sbninja

I've been enjoying my fist headphone/amp/dac (AKG Q701/ Schiit Modi 2 uber and Magni 2 uber) set up for about 2 weeks now
  
 . Up and till today, have been using a usb cable and rca cable from monoprice ( cheap).
  
 Today, I received my new cables from Schiit Audio, the PYST rca cables and the PYST USB cable. Both well made and look nice! The PYST rca cables do indeed sound better (to my ears) than the monoprice rca cables. Audio seem clearer/brighter, and the bass is tighter!  Sure you can get and use cheaper cables from monoprice,
  
 I dont think $20 is expensive for the quality of the PYST cables, and the do sound better!.


----------



## benirohit458

Can I just use optical instead? Will that make any difference in sound quality as compared to RCAs? If yes, for better or for worse?


----------

